

ObamaCare Opinion; what it means for small businesses - borderbandit
http://www.elpasonews.org/2012/06/28/the-obamacare-opinion-what-it-means-in-practical-terms/

======
jcmoscon
outsource jobs to S.A, india, china... bye bye USA, welcome USSA (United
Soviet States of Amerika

